# Band Saw Kick again



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I got a wood working band saw from HF.

I got a 90 VDC 1/2 horse motor.

I got a speed control.

If I put a metal cutting blade on this thing how do I know if the blade is turning too slow?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It won't cut anything? 

Seriously, I've used the big power hack saws, the ones where the metal is held in place and the frame with the blade comes down hydraulically on the work and the blade is like a band saw. 

They have coolant pumps and the blade goes nice and slow. 

I think the only too slow part would be if it took hours to cut through. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Generaly woodworking band saws are of light construction compared to metal cutting saws so you need to keep your feed rate down, don't push hard, let the blade do the work. Don't let the blade or work piece get hot as that will shorten blade life. There are charts to help determine the feed rate and blade speed for specific materials however you are probably feeding by hand and have no way to determine blade speed so it will be a seat of the pants thing and experience will tell you what pressure and speed to use. Buy quality blades and try to find a lubricant at some place like McMaster-Carr. The ones I'm thinking of come in cardboard tubes and have a wax-like consistency. Water soluble oils and other liquid lubes are great but messy and your wood bandsaw probably isn't sealed and insulated enough to allow their use. Blades aren't cheap and its unlikely you will have a large selection hanging on the wall so remember it's better to have too fine a blade (too many teeth per inch) than one that is too coarse. Keep your fingers well clear of the blade, it looks harmless as it slowly cuts the material but I have scars on my fingers to prove otherwise.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Ideally the speed to cut steel on a bandsaw is about 100 feet per minute. Brass is about 300. Just run it as slow as you can, you should be OK. As Hawkeye said, use a good blade. Bi metal is better, but pricey. Maybe 16 teeth per inch or 18. McMaster Carr can probably make a custom length if you need it. Feed slow


----------

